# Bearded dragon morph?



## Jovita (May 5, 2010)

Could anyone tell if my guy is any specific morph? He's settled down a lot since i rescued him and he now looks like this when he is at his 'happiest': 








and occasionally this:


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

not too sure maybe a red? hes lovely though


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Does he sometimes go this colour 










Citrus Sandfire X Blood Red


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

It's nearly impossible to tell a Beardie morph is you don't know what the parents were, sorry mate


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

Rainbow tiger? He looks like my little ones mum!


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Regardless of morph, he looks wonderful


----------

